# Requirements for 6 months Silver coast stay



## jimpop (Aug 22, 2010)

We've decided to take the kids away to the Silver coast for 6 months. We want to get away from the British winter (and all the illness that comes with it) and we all would like to learn Portuguese and think that 6 months is a good amount of time to do this. We will not be seeking work whilst abroad, I have a business that I can operate from anywhere with internet and I will be making regular trips back to the UK for meetings. I have found out that taking our car there is fine for 183 days but I seem to be getting conflicting info on VISA requirements. We do not have any current plans for staying beyond 180 days. We will want to visit fam/friends and could do this after 85-89 days then re-entry..is this acceptable practice? We've organised an apartment for our stay already and have made lots of plans around this so we are definitely going! Just need to know how to make it work. Any tips about the area, food shopping, stuff for 3 & 2 years olds to do when its raining would be much appreciated. We cant wait to get to our place and then go exploring!! Thanks in advance..


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Are you European? If so, no Visa required. Irish bars in Nazare and Foz do Arelho are both great places to go. 3 and two year olds, beach? Parks?
Shopping? British shop in Tornada, near to Caldas da Rainha, for all the things you can't do without. For staple diet, you have Lidl/Aldi/LeClerc/continente/Modelo/Pingo doce.
Cheapest petrol is at Pingo doce again close to the British shop.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Make sure you get your Cartao de saude at your nearest doctors surgery, it will entitle you to treatment at reduced cost.


----------



## jimpop (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for your lightning quick response Silvers..
We are English/British passport holders. The Schengen thing has confused me a bit! We're going to be in Nazare - are we close Caldas? It was mainly for the rainy days we were concerned about where/what to do..Maybe put them in the car and go to Lisbon or Coimbra. Mrs is vegetarian and likes cooking with funky products so ive looked up a few health food shops we'd like to visit. We want to give our kids something great to experience. Culture, food, language, sights, memories but we'd like plan B for days of rain!!
Obrigado!





silvers said:


> Are you European? If so, no Visa required. Irish bars in Nazare and Foz do Arelho are both great places to go. 3 and two year olds, beach? Parks?
> Shopping? British shop in Tornada, near to Caldas da Rainha, for all the things you can't do without. For staple diet, you have Lidl/Aldi/LeClerc/continente/Modelo/Pingo doce.
> Cheapest petrol is at Pingo doce again close to the British shop.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

De Nada, Nazare is about 15-20 mins away from Caldas. I would suggest the Cinema but all the kids films are dubbed, the adult ones aren't. The Vivaci centre in Caldas has a small play area for kids and a food court for lunch. I live close to Nazare and will help you all i can.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Good luck Jipop.
If your wife is interested there is an International ladies club that meets twice a month in Caldas Da Rainha at the International Hotel...near McDonalds.
First and third Monday of the month, at present in the afternoon at 3pm.

The lady who owns Uniojacs the British shop in Tornada also has two small children adn I am sure would be happy to give you as much help as possible with things to do with the children.

Unlike the UK small children are welcome everywhere.


----------



## jimpop (Aug 22, 2010)

We made it! We are living near Pingo Doce in Nazare. Its lovely here and we visit Caldas da Rainha, Sao Martinho, Leiria, Lisbon, Figuiera de Foz and went to Obidos for the Festivities. The kids love it here and we go out lots. We wondered if there is anywhere to take the kids - like a baby group? They dont seem to exist here...Our kids are 3 - nearly 4 now - and 2. Could we take the older one to a nursery or pre-school type thing? We dont mind paying but need to know where and if they come recommended. We've been past the school on the hill down from Sitio and they look like a happy bunch..Also - it seems almost ironic to ask - but are there any restaurants that are a bit more exciting? We love having simple fish with lemon etc and cataplana to an extent but are there restaurants that dont do the standard fare. we had a chinese in Caldas - opposite the park - was ok - and the shopping centre in Leiria had a few few different options but its a bit of a giant canteen there. We have yet to find an Aldi..Mrs misses humous! Maybe they do it there! Ive been trying to make our own with mixed results! Is it a bit dangerous to go over the 6 months with the car here? Alot of Q's i know but we are considering moving here and it would help to know a few more things. Id forgotten about the card de saude until i came back on here. happy new year and thanks for your advice previously, was spot on. Jim


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

jimpop said:


> We made it! We are living near Pingo Doce in Nazare. Its lovely here and we visit Caldas da Rainha, Sao Martinho, Leiria, Lisbon, Figuiera de Foz and went to Obidos for the Festivities. The kids love it here and we go out lots. We wondered if there is anywhere to take the kids - like a baby group? They dont seem to exist here...Our kids are 3 - nearly 4 now - and 2. Could we take the older one to a nursery or pre-school type thing? We dont mind paying but need to know where and if they come recommended. We've been past the school on the hill down from Sitio and they look like a happy bunch..Also - it seems almost ironic to ask - but are there any restaurants that are a bit more exciting? We love having simple fish with lemon etc and cataplana to an extent but are there restaurants that dont do the standard fare. we had a chinese in Caldas - opposite the park - was ok - and the shopping centre in Leiria had a few few different options but its a bit of a giant canteen there. We have yet to find an Aldi..Mrs misses humous! Maybe they do it there! Ive been trying to make our own with mixed results! Is it a bit dangerous to go over the 6 months with the car here? Alot of Q's i know but we are considering moving here and it would help to know a few more things. Id forgotten about the card de saude until i came back on here. happy new year and thanks for your advice previously, was spot on. Jim



Hi Jim,
Glad you made it to our part of the world.....hope you brought your umbrella!!(do get quite a bit of rain in the early part of the year).
The restaurants in Nazare on the seafront we've found to be very good (especially for the fish/seafood,although a little pricey (by Portuguese standards).
Portuguese don't tend (in my experience) to do the Foreign food thing very well,they tend to stick to what they know best.
With regard to the car thing,a lot of Brits do push the boundaries with the 6 month thing,all I can say is "if you are caught by the GNR the penalties can be very punitive,so wouldn't recommend it,it could also invalidate your insurance in the event of an accident.
Oh,by the way,did a quick look online & wasn't able to find an Aldi store close to you.
Hope you continue to enjoy your Portuguese experience...
Regards


SW.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

jimpop said:


> We made it! We are living near Pingo Doce in Nazare. Its lovely here and we visit Caldas da Rainha, Sao Martinho, Leiria, Lisbon, Figuiera de Foz and went to Obidos for the Festivities. The kids love it here and we go out lots. We wondered if there is anywhere to take the kids - like a baby group? They dont seem to exist here...Our kids are 3 - nearly 4 now - and 2. Could we take the older one to a nursery or pre-school type thing? We dont mind paying but need to know where and if they come recommended. We've been past the school on the hill down from Sitio and they look like a happy bunch..Also - it seems almost ironic to ask - but are there any restaurants that are a bit more exciting? We love having simple fish with lemon etc and cataplana to an extent but are there restaurants that dont do the standard fare. we had a chinese in Caldas - opposite the park - was ok - and the shopping centre in Leiria had a few few different options but its a bit of a giant canteen there. We have yet to find an Aldi..Mrs misses humous! Maybe they do it there! Ive been trying to make our own with mixed results! Is it a bit dangerous to go over the 6 months with the car here? Alot of Q's i know but we are considering moving here and it would help to know a few more things. Id forgotten about the card de saude until i came back on here. happy new year and thanks for your advice previously, was spot on. Jim




While you ar ehere pop into the British shop UNIONJACS in Tornada (it,s on the main road from Sao Martinho do Porto to Caldas. The owner Jin has two young children too and I am sure will be Happy to pass on information


----------



## jimpop (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for your replies Siobhan and SW. We are loving Nazare but we are spending more time in Caldhas recently. GREAT park for the kids and having somehow only just discovered the Vivaci centre last week, we have been there twice now..Its great..all you can eat Chinese is fantastic - and with the sushi style conveyabelt - the kids had a great time.
Now - we are booked to stay until June at least and we are looking into staying longer term - based on our little girls school application in England..
but in the meantime - where is the nearest garden centre? we need pots + compost..
I think I saw a sign for one in Obidos and there was one in Coimbra but surely there has to be one a bit closer? We would like to get some tomatoes and cucumbers on the balconies!
Hope you are both well and if you see a family out and about with dark hair but with a blonde boy who looks like a girl..that'll be us..come say hello!
Muito Obridado e Bom Dia


----------



## Camerashy (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Jimpop.
Sorry this is a little late, but welcome to Nazare. In answer to your question about garden centres, have you had a look at the local markets? Leiria, on a Saturday is particularly good and the Sunday market at Pataias, just down the road from Sitio, has stalls selling plants, pots etc.


----------



## Paul in portugal (Nov 28, 2008)

Try your local markets for pots and plants they are very good, we are just outside of Coimbra and our local market is on a Monday, i think Miranda is Wednesdays not sure of you area. If you were closer we could help out but Vila nova de Poiares is probably too far for you.


----------

